# Where can you buy exotic mantids in the US?



## Leighannedelray (Aug 27, 2009)

I have bought a few nymphs off of UK's Ebay, but I was wanting to know where are the online sites in America for Mantids?

I want an Orhid, or a spiny flower, or something cool and exotic, I had a ghost mantis nymph, but he died. I now have millions of fruit flies with no one to eat them.

Any American suggestions???

Thanks,

Leigh Anne


----------



## bassist (Aug 27, 2009)

;&gt;

Mantid rearing isn't big in the US.


----------



## Leighannedelray (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess i noticed that, What a bummer.

There must be others like us. I just think the trip from the UK almost kills them, I am trying to find an easier way to get them.



bassist said:


> ;&gt;Mantid rearing isn't big in the US.


----------



## bassist (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh there are just mantids aren't always available all the time.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 27, 2009)

I ordered mine from www.mantisplace.com


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2009)

yes, I have all kinds, check me out!


----------



## Leighannedelray (Aug 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> yes, I have all kinds, check me out!


I saw that site, but I always thought that shipping was so high, maybe I will look again, I thought it said before that you had to pay 25.00 for every order in shipping.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 27, 2009)

Shipping mantids can be a bit expensive as they must frequently be shipped express overnight and also they often need heat or cold packs. Often if they are shipped other than express they just die in transit


----------



## Leighannedelray (Aug 27, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Shipping mantids can be a bit expensive as they must frequently be shipped express overnight and also they often need heat or cold packs. Often if they are shipped other than express they just die in transit


Thank you everyone I am on that site now, and I will just pay the shipping, as I want them healthy and happy upon arrival.

I am used to shopping around and finding the best prices, bur it doesn't seem like the US has a very competitive market for Mantids.

I already have a 90.00 shopping cart filled up.

Thank you all for your advice.

I appreciate it.

~LA

My last pet RIP (spiny flower nymph - very very small Rabbi)


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

The classifieds is your best bet.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with Rick on this one.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 27, 2009)

You might also want to consider raising mantids from an ooth. Ooths are often the most economical way of purchasing mantids and can be shipped Priority, saving you about $20. Also, the newly hatched nymphs will apreciate all those fruit flies you have.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

And the intro forum is a good place to start so we know who you are.


----------



## Leighannedelray (Aug 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> You might also want to consider raising mantids from an ooth. Ooths are often the most economical way of purchasing mantids and can be shipped Priority, saving you about $20. Also, the newly hatched nymphs will apreciate all those fruit flies you have.


I guess I never considered that b/c I always assumed that you had to have separate containers for everyone, and that could take up a lot of space. I mean there could be tons of little nymphs potentially. right?

I bought some of those for my yard, and I am pretty sure that they never hatched either. Maybe I didn't do something right.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 27, 2009)

Leighannedelray said:


> Thank you everyone I am on that site now, and I will just pay the shipping, as I want them healthy and happy upon arrival.I am used to shopping around and finding the best prices, bur it doesn't seem like the US has a very competitive market for Mantids.
> 
> I already have a 90.00 shopping cart filled up.
> 
> ...


Love that pic.


----------

